# Placement of receptacle for garage door opener



## Mi Feller (Mar 16, 2010)

Door and opener not yet installed but otherwise ready for rough inspection. I can calculate where the opener will likely be which is right behind and slightly above the opened door. However, the 2x6 rafters are unusually high at about 12.5'. Where would you mount the 20A receptacle in this case? Should it be on the side of one of the rafters which will likely require a near 4' drop to the opener or is there a recommended way to lower the receptacle box from the rafters? (wood or metal extension?). Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

With that high of ceiling, are you putting in an 8' or 9' garage door or just a standard 7' door? I know it has to be GFIC and behind the opener so the door doesn't cover it when open. The opener is plug and cord. How long is the opener cord?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I typically go three feet back from the end of the open door, which is normally 10' from the outside wall. In your case I would place it centered directly above the opener. The cord _should_ reach.




a7ecorsair said:


> I know it has to be GFIC *and behind the opener so the door doesn't cover it when open.*


The bold part is no code I have ever heard of.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I typically go three feet back from the end of the open door, which is normally 10' from the outside wall. In your case I would place it centered directly above the opener. The cord _should_ reach.
> 
> 
> *The bold part is no code I have ever heard of*.


Don't you read the HI code book? :whistling2:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I think placing it so not "blocked" by the door would be more so that the cord will not be hit by the door
Door opens...hits cord...pulls it tight...unplugs opener :laughing:


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

If I recall correctly, the cord on my opener is about 3 or 4 feet. If it won't reach to a receptacle mounted on your rafters, then you'll probably just have to grab some lumber and frame out a lower place to mount the receptacle.

Another option might be some kind of drop cord or pendant-mounted receptacle, but I am no expert on the availability or legality of those types of fixtures.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I think placing it so not "blocked" by the door would be more so that the cord will not be hit by the door
> Door opens...hits cord...pulls it tight...unplugs opener :laughing:


Obviously, but I know of no code requiring it. 

Maybe I mistook _"has to be"_ as simply an easy way of saying _"it would be dumb not to"_.


----------



## Mi Feller (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you for the great responses. Was actually able to get hold of the company that will be installing it. It is 8 feet high and 12 wide. Fellow said to go 10 ft back from front and than one foot over to the side so the center track doesn't run into it. Actually installed it working off the contractor's scaffolding today. I know NEC now wants gfic on the opener but my inspector doesn't care so I chose not to do it. He wants floor level outlets on gfic and I did that though separate circuit and gfic breaker. Typing's little slow as nearly took finger off with a razor knife stripping wire. Was confused for a moment running series of plugs when noticed just one ground screw. From reading this forum I knew what to do and spliced a couple ground wires so as to continue the ground to the next outlet. Making lots of novice mistakes but making progress thanks to all the help from this forum.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Mi,
Save your fingers and get yourself a good pair of wirestrippers. Klein makes good electrical tools.
Mike Hawkins


----------

